# Linux-Installation auf SATA-RAID



## Klöbi (5. November 2004)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: mein bestehendes SATA-RAID wird bei der Linux-Installation nicht erkannt.

Ich habe einen Athlon64 3200+ auf einem MSI K8TNeo, der RAID Controller ist onboard (VIA VT8237 Chipsatz). 2 160GB-Platten sind zu einem RAID0 gekoppelt.

Die Installer der meisten aktuellen Distros (SUSE, Gentoo, Debian) haben meine Platten erst gar nicht gefunden, nur Fedora Core 3 Testing hat erkannt, dass es sich um 2 SATA-Platten handelt, erkannte aber das RAID nicht.

Leider hab ich im Netz nur Treiber-Sourcen gefunden, kann diese aber nicht kompilieren, da (noch) kein Linux installiert...
Gibt es evtl einen Installer, der das RAID erkennt bzw. vorkompilierte Treiber für irgendeine Installation?

Gruß, Klöbi


----------



## TanTe (24. November 2004)

Versuch mal die Treiber mit einer Live CD zu kompilieren ( http://knopper.net )


----------



## JohannesR (25. November 2004)

Also zumindest bei der Gentoo-LiveCD bin ich mir sicher, dass das geht. Das Problem ist der Athlon64. Unter dieser Architektur muss man das Modul fuer den SATA-Controller nachladen. Jetzt frag mich aber nicht, welcher das ist. Ich weiss es nicht mehr, tut mir leid.


----------



## GrannySmith (23. Mai 2006)

Ich habe praktisch das gleiche Problem wie Klöbi. Mein System ist auch fast dasselbe (Athlon 64, Asus K8V Deluxe und zwei 160 GB Platten im RAID0 Modus).
Wenn ich nun versuche Suse Linux 10.1 zu installieren sagt er mir, dass wenn ich das installiere, die RAID Konfigurationen und alle Daten gelöscht werden.
Ich weiß nun nicht wirklich was ich tun soll.
Kann mir wer dabei helfen?


----------



## TanTe (24. Mai 2006)

Das Problem besteht darin das der VIA genauso wie der Nvidia Raid kein "echter" Raid ist sondern nur ein Softwareraid.
Musste jedenfalls mit Nvidia(unter SuSE10.0) den Raid mit gestartetem OS erstelen(dazu kann man die LiveCD nutzen(weiss nicht ob man das nicht auch mit Yast2 machen kann ... mag lieber fdisk.)). Ansonsten weigerte sich Grub das System zu starten ..... 
hab jezt auch nicht alles im Kopf aber mal so ungefär:

fdisk /dev/sda --> n(neue partition) -> primär 1 hab die 100MB gross gemacht ist glaub ich aber nicht nötig eigendlich sollten 2-3mb reichen für /boot. typ EXT2.
dann die nächste partition primär 3  1000MB f. Swap
anschliessend: neu Primär 2-> der rest an Platz der noch übrig ist. Typ: Autoraid(oder so)
das gleiche dann mit /dev/sdb machen.

dann mit mkraid den array aus /dev/sda2  und /dev/sdb2 erstellen ........ http://www.schlittermann.de/raid .

binn auch fast daran verzweifelt aber dann hat das zumindest 2 tage funktioniert. Bis ich auf die bescheuerte Idee kahm nicht /dev/md0 zu mounten sondern ausversehn /dev/sda0 ....... und aus war es mit meinem Array. 

Kann dir eigendlich nur davon abraten wenn du wert auf deine Daten legst und kein bock auf fummeln hast. Besser ist glaub ich einen richtigen raid zu kaufen. 

oder at jemand das etwa anders(besser) gelöst bekommen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Mai 2006)

In der Regel sollte es kein Problem sein das ueber das BIOS vom Controller erstellte Array zu nutzen. Ein Kollege von mir hat einen Silicon Image-SATA-RAID-Controller, der ja auch nur Software-RAID bietet und sein RAID ueber das BIOS des Controllers konfiguriert.
Dieses kann nun ueber den Device Mapper mittels dmraid aktiviert und anschliessend gemountet werden.
Nur hab ich mich noch nicht damit beschaeftigt wie man davon bootet. Das Problem was ich sehe ist, dass der Device-Mapper teil des Kernels ist, und um an dmraid zu kommen muss erstmal was gemountet werden. Daher nehme ich zur Zeit an, dass man da mit einer Initial RamDisk arbeiten muss.
Hab auch leider nicht die Moeglichkeit auszuprobieren, das oben genannte System hat wie gesagt ein Kollege von mir. Ich hab zwar SATA-RAID onboard, aber bisher noch keine SATA-Platten.

@TanTe: Ja, 100MB fuer /boot sind dann doch arg ueberdimensioniert. Ich hab 30MB dafuer, und weiss nicht was ich mit dem ganzen freien Platz dort anfangen soll. Es macht ja auch nicht wirklich Sinn 10 verschiedene Kernel dahin zu packen nur damit die Partition voll wird.


----------



## GrannySmith (26. Juli 2006)

Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich inzwischen auf diesen Thead vergessen, weil es mich nicht mehr intressiert hat Linux zu installieren, aber da gerade ein Sonderheft von Gamestar zu Linux rausgekommen ist, dachte ich mir, dass ich es nochmals probiere. Nun ganz klar, dass sich nichts verändert hat, und nach langem googeln und Tutorials durchlesen und in Foren suchen, komme ich drauf, dass, um so mehr ich mich damit beschäftige um so unmöglicher erscheint es mir, Linux als Ein/Umsteiger zu installieren (zumindest mit diesem Problem). Blöd wie ich bin hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich mich mit Linux genau Nüsse auskenne und somit nichts von dem was ihr schreibt oder was ich im Internet so finde verstehe.
Nun ja ich erwarte jetzt eh nicht wirklich, dass ihr mir helfen könnt (aufgrund meines Unwissens und nicht Verstehenkönnens ) aber vielleicht ergibt sich doch was.


----------

